# Louis ate 5 peanut butter cups...fast for dinner?



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Yup, he sure did. Of course he would, the one time he's left uncrated for 2.5 hours. Trust me, I left them where I didn't think he would be able to reach them...sigh, I'm a terrible mommy :frown:

They were the full-sized ones...on the individual packages it says 0.55 oz (15g)

Anyway, so I confirmed it's way below the lethal/toxic dose for his 13 lbs, but of course I'm prepared for vomit and diarrhea galore. Should I go ahead and fast him for dinner and possibly breakfast tomorrow even though nothing has happened?


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I would at least skip dinner and see how he does.

edit: i have my fingers crossed for you and him that that doesn't spell some mighty bad diarrhea!!!!! Eeep!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

[email protected]#$ happens even when you think you know them well enough! :lol: don't beat yourself up too much, you learned something about your dog today 

I'm honestly not sure... he's under the lethal dose, i'm sure the worst has passed if it's been a while since he did it, wouldn't feeding kinda lower the chance of upset if he's got something else in his tummy? 

somebody correct me if i'm completely off base


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Just for your info...

*Why is Chocolate Lethal?*

Chocolate contains theobromine. A naturally occurring stimulant found in the cocoa bean, theobromine increases urination and affects the central nervous system as well as heart muscle. While amounts vary by type of chocolate, it's the theobromine that is poisonous to dogs. 
*

Symptoms of Chocolate Dog Ingestion and Poisoning*

You can recognize that your dog has eaten a toxic dose of chocolate from the symptoms. Within the first few hours, the evidence includes vomiting, diarrhea or hyperactivity. As time passes and there's increased absorption of the toxic substance, you'll see an increase in the dog's heart rate, which can cause arrhythmia, restlessness, hyperactivity, muscle twitching, increased urination or excessive panting.
This can lead to hyperthermia, muscle tremors, seizures, coma and even death.


Here are a few other chocolates for you to ponder: hot chocolate, 12 mg of theobromine per ounce; milk chocolate, 60 mg/oz; and up there near baking chocolate: semi-sweet chocolate with 260 mg/oz. 

I have always heard it would take an awful lot of milk chocolate to make a dog sick. Dark chocolates are the one's that are lethal.

I hope Louis doesn't get an upset tummy and save you from clean-up!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Tobi said:


> [email protected]#$ happens even when you think you know them well enough! :lol: don't beat yourself up too much, you learned something about your dog today
> 
> I'm honestly not sure... he's under the lethal dose, i'm sure the worst has passed if it's been a while since he did it, wouldn't feeding kinda lower the chance of upset if he's got something else in his tummy?
> 
> somebody correct me if i'm completely off base


Thanks David, that made me feel better! Still, I can't help it ya know? It's just one of those duh/hindsight 20-20 moments.

I was thinking the same thing, which is why I asked...although in the past what happened before was the dinner would just come up along with the rest of the stuff :yuck:

Frogdog, thanks for the link! I was actually reading that page earlier. I found out he did this when I was still at work, because I got the dreaded 4:30 phone call from my husband. He gets home first, and whenever I get a phone call from him at that time, it's 99.999999% Louis up to no good :rofl: My coworker overheard the conversation and called her best friend who happens to be a vet. Phew... thank goodness because I was having a freak out moment. I think I inadvertently blurted out the f-word while my other co-worker was on the phone with a parent of the pee wee tee ball team that she coaches. Oops.. *facepalm* 

Unfortunately, this isn't the first time he snuck into something with chocolate either. He's a sneaky one he is...


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I just noticed the PMR magnets in your avatar background. Just thought I'd tell you I love the avatar!!

Hope Louis feels better soon! Naughty pup! Bet he enjoyed those peanut butter cups!!


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

*** waits for someone to ask what Louis must be lacking in his diet to have gone after 5 peanut butter cups...

All kidding aside, I hope Louis feels better soon!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

What is a peanut butter cup please? obviously something peanutty and chocolatey.
You have such interesting foodstuffs in USA.
I discovered Pop Tarts in 1981 in Illinois whilst on holiday, of course I thought they were great at the time, had never ever seen anything like that before.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well, not to demean the situation, but at least louis has good taste in candy...

i would fast him....for a meal and see what happens during the night....


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

sozzle said:


> What is a peanut butter cup please? obviously something peanutty and chocolatey.
> You have such interesting foodstuffs in USA.
> I discovered Pop Tarts in 1981 in Illinois whilst on holiday, of course I thought they were great at the time, had never ever seen anything like that before.


They are one of those things that you just can't have one and obviously Louis thinks so too.

They are a chocolate candy with peanut butter in the middle...was my fav growing up.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

magicre said:


> well, not to demean the situation, but at least louis has good taste in candy...
> 
> i would fast him....for a meal and see what happens during the night....


Yea that sounds good....he's been fine so far, but when these things happen it usually goes downhill early the next morning or by the next afternoon. I'll keep my fingers crossed 

I loved Reese's growing up, but I just don't really care for them anymore. The only reason I even had them in the house was because I had a random craving for them out of the blue. They've been sitting on the table for almost a week because I didn't feel like eating them after I bought them, and today I took a couple to work to give to my coworkers. Apparently that was a good thing, because I'm sure he would have eaten those too.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

schtuffy said:


> Yea that sounds good....he's been fine so far, but when these things happen it usually goes downhill early the next morning or by the next afternoon. I'll keep my fingers crossed
> 
> I loved Reese's growing up, but I just don't really care for them anymore. The only reason I even had them in the house was because I had a random craving for them out of the blue. They've been sitting on the table for almost a week because I didn't feel like eating them after I bought them, and today I took a couple to work to give to my coworkers. Apparently that was a good thing, because I'm sure he would have eaten those too.


apparently, it was louis' craving too....

how is he today?


----------



## BoxerPaws (Jul 19, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Symptoms of Chocolate Dog Ingestion and Poisoning[/SIZE][/B]
> 
> [/SIZE]


Gaahahahaha!! Chocolate Dog!! Sorry, once again, this is the grammarian in me coming out. The phrasing here is funny.

Glad Louis didn't get into anything more serious! I loves me some Reese's cups! My dad and stepmom's mini schnauzer, one Easter when we were kids, got into my Easter basket while we were at church. Hershey's mini chocolate eggs were devoured en masse!! She was ultimately fine, but had some pretty nasty digestive upset for the next day or so!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh, I just copied and pasted...can't take the credit.

Yes, how is Louis doing...all good I hope and no upsets.

I'm the same way...loved reese's growing up but don't think I could eat them today.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

frogdog said:


> Oh, I just copied and pasted...can't take the credit.
> 
> Yes, how is Louis doing...all good I hope and no upsets.
> 
> I'm the same way...loved reese's growing up but don't think I could eat them today.





magicre said:


> apparently, it was louis' craving too....
> 
> how is he today?


I didn't get much sleep because my heightened 'maternal instincts' kept me awake...every time he shifted or got up it had me worrying. He seemed his crazy bouncy little self this morning though, so I can't complain! I wasn't going to feed him, but he was sitting so politely in front of the fridge so I caved and gave him a turkey back. Hopefully I will come home to a clean crate! ray:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I've thankfully never come home to a dog with raging poops but lawd my sister's shih tzu was another story...felt sorry for her, the dog and for me when I housesat.

Here's to you coming home to a nice smelling clean crate!


----------



## BoxerPaws (Jul 19, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Oh, I just copied and pasted...can't take the credit.


Oh I know. I just couldn't resist pointing it out. It really made me laugh...I know...I'm weird. :wacko:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

frogdog said:


> I've thankfully never come home to a dog with raging poops but lawd my sister's shih tzu was another story...felt sorry for her, the dog and for me when I housesat.
> 
> Here's to you coming home to a nice smelling clean crate!


Thanks! I've never come home to diarrhea or poop in a crate...but I have come home to pools of bile and vomit. Blechhh :yuck: I'll take vomit over poop any day though. It still stinks...just not _quite_ as bad :tongue:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> Thanks! I've never come home to diarrhea or poop in a crate...but I have come home to pools of bile and vomit. Blechhh :yuck: I'll take vomit over poop any day though. It still stinks...just not _quite_ as bad :tongue:


LOL. Idk, I gave Indi pork ribs for dinner the night she hurt her leg. In the morning we took her to the vet, they gave her a shot of morphine to make her drowsy and stop any pain she was possibly in (though she didn't look like she needed morphine to me.....) anywho, she barfed up a bunch of half digested pork rib and it was the WORST smelling thing I had ever smelled in my entire life. I was about to puke! And I could hear people in the back of the clinic going, "Whats that smell?!"


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Well..I did get the 4:30 phone call from my husband when I was still at work today, but it was him telling me that Louis was fine. No apocalyptic scenario when he stepped into the kitchen. Louis did poop twice in one walk, which almost never happens, and he described it as being 'Not super soft, but soft...like kibble poop!' So long story short, all is clear in the rear! LOL :biggrin:

Thanks everyone, for keeping my sanity in check


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Awesome that she's fine!!! glad everything "came out okay" :lol:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Every time I've looked at the title of this thread I've read it like "Louis ate 5 peanut butter cups fast for dinner." How else would one eat such a yummy chocolate treat? They're so good they have to be eaten fast! :biggrin1:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Oh, I am SURE he gobbled them up within seconds. He has this weird skill...he is very good at opening wrappers meticulously. All the Reese's wrappers were neatly unfolded as if a human did it. I know he scarfed them right after doing that though, because he ate them along with the black paper cup wrapper. I'm surprised his poop didn't come out wrapped in them. Times like this I wish I had a nanny cam so I could replay his naughty moments :tongue:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> Oh, I am SURE he gobbled them up within seconds. He has this weird skill...he is very good at opening wrappers meticulously. All the Reese's wrappers were neatly unfolded as if a human did it. I know he scarfed them right after doing that though, because he ate them along with the black paper cup wrapper. I'm surprised his poop didn't come out wrapped in them. Times like this I wish I had a nanny cam so I could replay his naughty moments :tongue:


Does Louis have thumbs??


----------

